# anybody read Secrets of a Professional Dog Trainer



## Jon007 (Mar 22, 2009)

If you have read it what did you think? i was looking into getting this book.


----------



## MaxVonSydow (Mar 8, 2009)

Don't, much better books and websites out there for less


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Okay, but nothing in it unique. I got it a several years ago. If you spend some time in the Puppy and Training sections as well as the Favorites Links Books and Videos section here you can get a lot of information, tips and advice to get you started. A lot of the information in Secrets of a Professional Dog Trainer, you will come across on this web site and several of the book recommendations in the Favorites Links, Books and Videos.

Also from your intro thread I see that you just got your first GSD puppy. Instead of spending time with this book, take the same time and look into clicker training material. This site has great info threads that you can read for free and great tips for working with your puppy with a clicker.

Karen Pryor-ClickerTraining.com 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't get it!!


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

There are no sercrets to proffessional dog training, most the time it's not about the dog but the dog handler's ability to effectively communicate with the dog, most reputble trainers train the owners, not the dog


----------

